# Perdido key pier/shore fishing for vacationer??



## heabo13 (May 27, 2013)

I am staying at Lost Key Golf Course in Perdido Key in July, and really would like a place to fish for the first hour or two of daylight each day. I am ok with fishing from the shore, and have read that Johnson Beach has some decent fishing. 

Please give me any advice on what to fish with and any general areas nearby. I am a hardcore freshwater bass fisherman from Louisiana, but need a little help when it comes to getting a saltwater fish to bite.

Thanks!
Dustin


----------

